# Roll up screen repair?



## josall

You might try this http://parts.larsondoors.com/online/


----------



## Buff8stuff

josall said:


> You might try this http://parts.larsondoors.com/online/


Thanks, but the problem isn't getting parts. I can't get the top window with the screen or the top of the door where the screen is hidden apart.


----------



## Mark Potter

Can you provide picture of the door?

HP Properties Capital Projects


----------



## Buff8stuff

Mark Potter said:


> Can you provide picture of the door?



I'm kinda technologically challenged, never have figured out posting pictures on forums. It's a Larson model 346-14, but they don't seem to have much for pictures on their web site either.


----------



## Mark Potter

Buff8stuff said:


> I'm kinda technologically challenged, never have figured out posting pictures on forums. It's a Larson model 346-14, but they don't seem to have much for pictures on their web site either.


Lol the replacement kit has to be ordered
For this 
Unless... The piece at the bottom comes off if so you can just buy that take it off is the screen ripped to? Did you happen to check the home depot for the pull down handle?... It's a pricy door can't imagine how much the replacement kit is

HP Properties Capital Projects


----------



## Buff8stuff

I don't need parts. I need to know if any one has experience with taking this door apart. I can handle the repair or replace issue, if I can just get it apart without breaking it.


----------



## Mark Potter

Buff8stuff said:


> I don't need parts. I need to know if any one has experience with taking this door apart. I can handle the repair or replace issue, if I can just get it apart without breaking it.


So your not finding any screws there not hidden with little plastic covers?
The sides don't pop out? seems to me the Side piece comes off hole mechanism slides out from the cover

HP Properties Capital Projects


----------



## stormdoorguy

It's a pain in the butt. I've replaced hundreds of these screens. For detailed instructions go here: http://www.stormdoorguy.com/owners-manuals/Larson/Larson Rollscreen Replacement Instructions.pdf


----------



## bsf777

*Larson retractable screen*

I am also having the same problem with my screen. I got the new one to put in and the instructions but it looks like you have to take the whole door apart to fix it. Why does the bottom window have to be removed? I can see me getting it taken apart and not getting it back together. We had to have the installer come out to install another door for us. He looked at it and said to order the new screen and roller and it would be easy to replace. Just pop it out and put the new one in. I'm not laughing.


----------



## jp136542

*Just Finished Repair on Larson Screen door Screen model 34660032*

WOW,

What a monumental pain repairing that screen repair was. took about 2 hours.

First, You WILL need to buy a screen repair kit... see the links else where in this posting.

You CANNOT reuse the holder at the bottom of the screen (as was our plan) because is was melt welded to the screen...

The Kit comes with new screen, and 4 plastics parts that you WILL Destroy in the process, instructions, and 2 more plastic parts that replace metal brackets on the screen ends.

On a scale of 1 (1=easy) to 10 this job is a a 10...not kidding. You WILL NEED TWO people!. 

Warnings...the screen is pre-tensioned, like an old style window shade...IF it lets go (like ours did) you will need to re-tension before installation. It may seem that it will not cooperate with holding the tension, it will...just keep going at it and it will catch.. If you put too much tension it will let go.

READ INSTRUCTIONS carefully..Even then there will be much justified cursing upon the masochistic, mechanical engineer(s) that designed this horrific mess!

The instructions are NOT that well written so expect a lot of "What the heck do I do with this part?"

Dad tells me (and I, his son, agree) he will NEVER do that again and if the screen goes next time we will rip it all out parts and build a wooden insert, or replace the door with ANYBODY OTHER than LARSON !!!

JP


----------



## She-Tries

*Larson Screen Door Fix*

Thank you so much stormdoorguy for the instructions on how to replace the pull-down screen on the Larson storm door.

Looked at the instructions and started tinkering. 

Since there was still 1/2" of rubber on the bottom of the screen, I was able to take apart the door, remove the broken off "spline", shove the screen into the groove, push the spline back in and close up the door. Can't tell the difference between the jury-rigged fix and a new door.

Took it apart myself, but jp136542 is right, needed my husband to hold it up so I could put it back together.

Ordered a new kit to have on hand the next time it has to be taken apart as it was inexpensive and came with free shipping.


----------



## oakmanii

*how to insert the spline*

I cant see how to reinsert the spline into the metal grove. It seems too tight. Mine has a triangular spline. The roll up retractable screen still has the solid edge at the bottom, but together they dont seem to fit into the round metal groove, how did you do it??


----------



## carneywatson001

The Roll away screen door also called retractable bug mesh pulls out just like a roller blind from a spring loaded roll. This roll is usually mounted in a white painted aluminum housing to protect the retractable screen door from the elements when it is not in use. 
To close the mesh across the doorway, you just pull on a vertical bar which rides in top and bottom guides. The vertical bar pulls the roll away mesh across the opening.


----------



## oakmanii

*horizontal not vertical*

This thread, see stormdoorguy's post, is about a door that has a screen that slides up and down, not right to left.

I cant get the screen to slide back into the channel attached to the glass panel that slides up and down.


----------



## oakmanii

*all settled*

The replacement screen has the wedge built in, so there is no extra spline to work into the grove. $35 or so. It still is useful to have another pair of hands to help install though.


----------



## ChuckieBoy

*Re: Just Finished Repair on Larson Screen door Screen model 34660032*

Hey jp,
Where did you buy the replacement roll up screen?


----------



## ChuckieBoy

*Re: all settled*

Hi Oakmanii,
Where did you find the replacement roll up screen?


----------



## oakmanii

Larsondoors.com

http://parts.larsondoors.com/non_standard/part_no_s2.aspx

You first find the numbers for your door on the hinge side of the storm door. That is, open the screen door, and then look in the track near the hinges for
the registration number. 

The price for mine was $35. There was no wedge to fool with with the replacement screen. 

I did modify my door slightly afterwards. Sometimes the window would just slide down very fast by itself, perhaps tearing the wedge from the screen in the first place. So I added a small pin in the track of the window so that I could 'lock' the window up in place.

Good luck!


----------



## AFScreenRepair

*Re: how to insert the spline*



oakmanii said:


> I cant see how to reinsert the spline into the metal grove. It seems too tight. Mine has a triangular spline. The roll up retractable screen still has the solid edge at the bottom, but together they dont seem to fit into the round metal groove, how did you do it??


If the triangular spline is broke or dry rotted you can probably go to your hardware store and get the smallest size 'round spline' i believe it's .140 but it could be smaller i forget, it's for window screens but it should work the same.


----------



## 3Bricks

If your Larsen retractable screen door won't retract, remove the roller screen and remove the roller spring assy (see images). After 8 years my spring simply unrolled itself off the threaded end piece. Had I not already cut the screen, I could have rewound the spring and re-assembled the screen/glass into the door.


----------



## rlg116

I am working on my screen door right now. I have the parts I need, but I can't remove the screen cover. I've taken out both screws on each side, but it won't budge. Any ideas? Am I missing something?


----------



## oakmanii

If I remember correctly, after removing the cover, the rolled up screen pops out from the right side first, by pulling that side out first, the pin in the rolled up portion slides out through a slot.


----------



## rlg116

I can't remove the cover to even get to the screen. In all the instructions I've looked at, it just says to remove the 2 screws, but the cover will not slide out. 




oakmanii said:


> If I remember correctly, after removing the cover, the rolled up screen pops out from the right side first, by pulling that side out first, the pin in the rolled up portion slides out through a slot.


----------



## 3Bricks

The cover must have some corrosion keeping it in place. Gently try prying it out.


----------



## rlg116

Thank you! I'll get to work on it and hopefully get the cover off.


----------



## c.lomas

I have a problem with the Larson storm door. So far all the reply's all mention replacing the screen. My screen it great but the spring is broke and the kit I got from Larson has a new spring and a few plastic parts not to mention a very vague instruction paper. This door is under warranty so should the dealer be doing the repair?


----------



## momz_house

Mark Potter said:


> Lol the replacement kit has to be ordered
> For this
> Unless... The piece at the bottom comes off if so you can just buy that take it off is the screen ripped to? Did you happen to check the home depot for the pull down handle?... It's a pricy door can't imagine how much the replacement kit is
> 
> HP Properties Capital Projects


You can view a video of the replacement at the following link: 



 I have an issue with my Larson door - they sent me this link: Larson ScreenAway video.


----------



## GrayDog

StormDoorGuy is right on sharing the link with instructions. Thanks, amigo.


----------

